# Feedback on Nutro Food



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im currently feed my pup Nutro Max and recenlty switched to the Nutro Natural Choice. He seems to like both, but his stool seems to be not as solid as it was with the Max. Should i wait a couple more days to see if it gets better or should i switch back to Max? Also, any feedback on Nutro food line would be great. thanks all.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally don't care for Nutro at all. When I was working at PetCo, it was the top-of-the-line food that they carried. (In other words, it was the most expensive, and therefore the best.) In the last 5 years my knowledge about food has greatly expanded, and I've realized that the premium foods are really not as impressive as they want you to believe.

My favorite site on dog food: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Of course, take what I say with a grain of salt. I'm generally regarded as a food elitist. LOL!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wouldnt feed my dog anything by nutro...i used to and my dog was always getting sick, throwing up i was always at the vet they gave me pills but didnt know why he was throwing up. i found out later that nutro was covering up a recall at the time. i was angry. i switched to a 6 star food and the vomiting completely stopped hes never been better. i no longer have trust for nutro products. they may have cleared up the problem and other companies go thru recalls but i dont trust a company that covers up a recall.

here is some links from consumer affairs...

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/06/pet_food_recalls98.html

not trying to scare you just being honest about the company


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's people, this is news to my ears. I would like to get him off this stuff A.S.A.P. please tell me a a good food to switch over too that compariable to the same price? how about Innova or Wellness ?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

personally i use innova evo but wellness is also good. from the looks of it your in my area code and if your intrested there is a store in cypress called q-pet its a hole in the wall of a place but they carry the good foods and not bad on pricing. i get Peanut the 13 lb bag of evo there for $22. they carry a pretty good variety of foods there and they are pretty much all pretty good. my whole family changed their dogs over to the foods at Q-Pet


i always thought nutro was good i had Peanut on it too when he was a puppy but im happy i made the change and was furoius when i found out about the coverup. just remember whatever you switch to do try and mix a bit of the nutro with it so you dog doesnt get runny poo


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much PeanutsMommy, im going to check them out next week. Im gonna go for the Innova food, ive heard nothing but good things about it. If anybody else has a good recommendation, please let me know.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I fed Nutro Ultra to Dakota the first week or 2 she was home... and she LOVED it!!! Since hearing all the stories about Nutro, I switched her to BB "Blue" - lamb and rice puppy formula combined with early stage of a raw diet (only a few veggies have been introduced so far). I have heard WONDERFUL things about Wellness..... and am thinking about switching her.... just have to do more research! I know she's still a puppy - but right now at 4 mos old, her coat is just as soft and shiny as it was when I got her at 8 weeks old - I would hate for her to lose that because I switched her food! Let us know if you change over and how it works for you! Good luck!!! btw - your boy is a cutie!!!!! Gonna be a handsome devil!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no problem Cain  leave me a bag of evo  i need to get some food this week too im almost out.

flutterbythewind- i use innova evo for Peanut and he sill has the same soft shiny puppy coat hes creeping up on 9 months  i think as long as you feed something high quality you wont have to worry about losing the soft puppy fur


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I might just have to switch and see what happens.... can't get her movements a regular consistency ..... she ALWAYS has gas (even after we took away the wet food) and she's been sick all week  Is there any ONE brand imparticular designed for repairing/strengthening immune system??


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

blue buffalo does the lifesource bits that are supposed to be for the immune system...i dont know that there is one food that is designed to streghten the immune system alone. when Peanut was a puppy he had demodex so i decided to put him on vitamins to help with his immune system. i chose nuvet labs because they break down what each ingredient is for and it seems like there is alot in them for immune health. Peanut has been on them now almost 6 months and they have been great for him.
if you want to look into them the website is NuVet Labs&#153; Home
i have been really happy with the results from them.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

THANK YOU!!! I will def look into them!!! I've been giving her fish oil in her food every few days and black walnut extract in her water for flea control (still looking into best natural flea control for her.... as i REFUSE to use advantage). 
She didn't seem like she was doing very well last night. Didn't eat, slept from 6pm through the night, didn't even come lay at my feet when i was in another room (which is VERYYYYY unlike her). She seems to be doing ok this morning..... she ate 2 small portions of rice and boiled chicken and held it down - and drank 2 bottles of smartwater. No vomiting today, nose is wet again and stools seem good. She was very playful from 8 to about noon.... been napping on and off since then though..... so still keeping an eye on her. Also need to get her on the scale. My roommate said she looks like she's lost some weight...... she looks thinner to me, but taller and longer ~ so could just be normal puppy growth. 
The turmoils of puppyhood!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

was there any changes to her to make her not be her normal self?

also what do you use for flea repelent? i hate using chemicals on Peanut.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

The ONLY change is that last Sunday I took her to the dog park for the first time. (It was her 4 month birthday and they don't allow dogs under 4 months). I wouldn't think this would cause her to get sick though - I take her to petsmart at least twice a week - and she has been to puppy play groups there. I keep her very social.... so she is around other dogs almost every day. 
It's funny you ask about repellant... a few weeks ago (when I decided NOT to give her another dose of Advantage.... EVER) I was at the health food store and found a natural flea collar.... with essential oils to keep fleas and ticks away. I took it off last night (more so because I thought she was really sick and I wanted her to be comfortable).... and she's been better today. She had the collar on for at least 2 weeks though.... so I'd think if it was making her sick, she'd shown signs when I first put it on. Maybe I'm just overprotective and paranoid!!! I had her fast for 12 hours on Thursday and then started giving her rice and chicken and smartwater to drink (for electrolytes)...... so maybe it just took a few days to kick in and make her better. I've been watching her all day.... I'll continue to keep an eye on her and if anything looks suspicious I will be bringing her to the vet Tuesday!
..... we were just outside playing ball and she got her FIRST booboo!!!  She cut her eye on something and there is a small cut just above her brown eye (WITH blood)  My poor baby girl!!! lol (Mom is MUCH more upset than she is.... didn't even phase her!)


----------



## milmika (Dec 9, 2008)

I used the Nutro for my boy echo aswell when he was a pup.. He was also getting sick and in the vet... I switched him to EVO and now he is on EVO Red.. and lovin it..


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thanks again everyone*

I wanted to thank everybody that gave me great feedback on Nutro, lets say i have learned alot about food.lol. Well since early this week i switched over from the Nutro puppy food to Wellness for Large breed puppy's. Anywayz, hes been loving it and i have noticed he has a little more energy now. I also just took him to get his second round of shots yesterday, and they weighed him in at 21.5lbs @ 14 weeks.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I would definately say for the price, there's much better foods than Nutro. I tried it for a few months and they never could digest it properly.

I see a few of you are using Evo. You guys must be heavily working your dogs to feed them something that rich. I know its like 40+ % protein. I like just the plain ol green bag of Innova, myself. The pups get the purple..ish bag of Innova Puppy and they all seem to be doing well on it. I like to add alil natural yogurt and cottage cheese this time of year. During active months when we start training, we may make a 50/50 mix of Evo with Innova.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dogfoodanaylsis.com

take a look at the website really all of those foods are not really good. sorry


----------

